# Duyuru > Kültür >  HD Hababam Sınıfı geliyor!

## ceydaaa

asdad.jpgArzu Film - Ertem Eğilmeze ait yapımcısı olduğu ve yönettiği filmler ilk günkü gibi pırıl pırıl olacak.

Böylece filmlerin yanması, yıpranması, solması tarih olacak ve kolayca bir hard diskte saklanabilecek

Nizam Eren İletişimin koordine ettiği ve Vipsaş Stüdyolarında restorasyonuna başlanan Çöpçüler Kralı, Neşeli Günler, Tosun Paşa, Kibar Feyzo ve Salako yıl sonuna kadar elden geçirilip HD ve Blue Ray formatlarında hazır hale getirilecek ve TV.lerde bundan böyle HD formatında izlenebilecek.

Onlarca kez gösterilmesine karşın hâlâ kanalların cankurtaranı olan Ertem Eğilmez filmleri restore edilerek sinemanın kültür mirası olduğu gerçeğine dayanarak gelecek kuşaklara aktarılıyor.

Hababam Sınıfı serisi, Süt Kardeşler, Mavi Boncuk, Salak milyoner, Şaban Oğlu Şaban gibi baş yapıtlarında olduğu bu listedeki 49 filmin restorasyonun 2 yıl içinde tamamlanması bekleniyor.

Restarosyon sonrası, Kültür Bakanlığı isterse uluslararası festivaller için yepyeni kopyalar basabilecek ve artık çizik ve kötü ses nedeniyle kimse mahcup olmayacak.

----------

